# Solid gold and then what?



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok so I am thinking about the future and what to do. 
We are waiting on the two super big bags(33lbs) of Solid Gold wolfcub for the pups to come in. Should be any day now. 
But once the food is gone I was thinking about switching to Evo Red Meat large kibble or Orijen. I think the Evo was just a little cheaper. Either way shipping isn't cheap! I just want to get the best without having to make the food myself. Meat is to expensive here to do that.
And the Solid Gold Bison wasn't listed as one of the best. 
So what are ya'll opinion? 
The best for shipping for me and cost comes from http://www.petfooddirect.com Just so you know what my choices are.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

How old are your pups? I recently switched Freyja to EVO Red Meat, and I have been very pleased with the results. However she is already full grown. I think it has been the general consensus that EVO is not the best choice for a growing pup. I'm sure the experts will chime in here soon and give you some better advice.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Mace isn't even here yet and KC is just 11 weeks. A reason why we have two super big bags of food. Mace will be here next Saturday! Yippy!
I figure that 66 lbs of food should last us for a while anyways.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Orijen! Orijen! Orijen! Their food is excellent and their food politics are also excellent! 

And petfooddirect.com sends those 22% off coupons every 10 seconds so that should help with the shipping costs.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Personally, I would stay with the Solid Gold wolfcub. I think it's an excellent food as that is what I had my two on during puppy hood. 

I have never tried Orijen but have heard good things about that too.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you know if Orijen has a limited ingredient formula? We've got our male on a L/I Natural Balance diet and it's working well, but I've heard so many people raving about Orijen, I thought we could try it if it's grain-free.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

All of their foods are grain free. If your dog has digestive issues I would go with the 6 Fresh Fish formula. 

http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/ORIJEN6FishIngredients.aspx


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

As I understand, EVO is to be fed to dogs over 2 years old.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The discount is a big reason why I love petfooddirect... plus the overall prices are low.

We weren't going to switch till they were older. Not once these two bags run dry. So I have many months till then.

Checked the mail... still no food!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

please stay away from evo until your pups are done growing. the calcium/phosphorus levels are sky high (BAD for growing lg breed pups). personally, i think there is little reason for the levels to be so high for adults either.

i agree with others who said just stay with the wolf cub if it works until they are done growing.

i also think the orijen large breed puppy is ok (but not the fish formula until adulthood), but the prices are out there on orijen.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Those 2 bags of Solid Gold aren't going to last you as long as you think, especially with 2 pups eating from that.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I do figure I will have to order more bags later, probably 3 or 4 more times. But like I said. I am thinking of the future, planning it all out. Or trying to anyways.


----------

